# كيف يتم اختراق جهازي؟؟



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2005)

*كيف يتم اختراق جهازي؟؟*

يتسال الكثير منا كيف يتم اختراق الاجهزه .. وهل يمكن اختراق اى جهاز .. وهل من السهوله اختراق الاجهزه .. ولكى نقم بشرح العمليه لكم يجب توضيح بعض المصطلحات المستخدمه وترجمتها من الانجليزيه الى العربيه 

IP = وتعنى البرتكول المستخدم فى الانترنت 

IP-No = رقم مقدم الخدمه 

Server = الخادم 

Client = الزبون او العميل 

Patch or Torjan = اسماء مستخدمه لملفات التجسس 

Port = البورت او المنفذ 

والان يجب ان تعرف انه لا يمكن ان يتم اتصال بجهازك الا فى حاله وجود ملف تجسس داخل جهازك والعمليه تتم كالاتى 

عندما يصاب الجهاز بملف التجسس وهو التورجان او ما يسمى بالخادم فانه وعلى الفور يقم بفتح بورت او منفذ داخل جهازك ولنفرض ان جهازك اصيب بملف التجسس الخاص ببرنامج النت باص وهو برنامج يستخدم للتجسس ويعتبر من اشهرها لان الباتش الخاص به او الخادم منتشر بشكل كبير فى الاجهزه ... حسننا والان اصيب جهازك بملف النت باص فسوف يتجه الملف الى الريجسترى ويقم بعمل او بفتح منفذ او بورت رقم 12345 ويستطيع كل من يملك البرنامج الخاص بالنت باص وهو العميل كما ذكرنا ... الكلينت .... ان يخترق جهازك لانه وجد بجهازك العامل المهم فى عمليه الاختراق وهو ملف التجسس 

عندها يستطيع المتصل بجهازك ان يتحكم فى جهازك وبدون ان تشعر بذلك ... ماذا يستطيع ان يفعل بجهازك ... الاتــــــــــى 

قفل الجهاز 

سرقه الباص وورد الخاص بك 

سحب اى ملف بجهازك 

ارسال ملفات الى جهازك 

مسح بعض الملفات من جهازك 

فتح واغلاق السى دى روم او عاده تشغيل الوندوز.. وغيرها 

كيف يعثر عليك المخترق؟؟ 

المصطلحات
Port Scan = الباحث عن البورتات او مساح البورتات 

يخطى الكثير منا ويظن ان المخترق يعرف الجهاز المراد اختراقه بعينه .. وهذا خطا ولا يتم ذلك الا بوجود عاملا مهم كما سوف نذكره لاحقا .. اذا كيف يخترق جهازك او اى جهازا 

فى الحقيقه ان معظم مخترقى الاجهزه يعتمدون على برامج تسمى بورت سكان او الباحث عن البورتات اى المنافذ ... يتم تشغيل البرنامج ...ثم يضع المخترق ارقام اى بى افتراضيه .. اى كما تقول لاى قم بالعد من واحد الى مئتين.. اى بمعنى اخر يضع كمثال الارقام الاتيه ... وهى ارقام اى بى 

212.234.123.10 

212.234.123.200 

لاحظ الارقام التى فى الخانه الاخير والتى هى عشر = مئتين 

اى يطلب البحث فى الاى بى التى تبدا من الرقم 

212.234.123.10 

الى الرقم مئتين 

212.234.123.200 

فى حاله وجود اى جهاز يحمل اى رقم اى بى بين الارقام الاخيره مصاب بملف تجسس فانه يقم بتسجيل رقم الاى بى ويرسله الى المخترق ...ويقم بكتابه فى الخانه الخاصه بارقام الاى بى كما هو موضح فى الرسم اعلاه 

لا يمكن ان يخترق جهاز شخص ما بعينه اى شخص بالتحديد الا بمعرفه رقم ..الاى.بى... الخاص بجهازه ..ورقم الاى بى المستخدم او الارقام المستخدمه تسمى دينامك نمبر اى انها متغيره وغير ثابته ... بمعنى اخر لنفرض انك اتصلت بالانترنت ووجدت ان رقم الاى بى الخاص بك هو 

212.123.123.345 

ثم خرجت من الانترنت او اقفلت الاتصال ثم عاودت الاتصال بعد خمس دقائق فان الرقم يتغير على النحو الاتى ..كمثال 

212.123.123.201 

اما عن الطريقه التى يمكن بها الدخول الى جهاز شخص معين فان ذلك يتم عندما تكن مستخدما لاحد البرامج التى تستخدم فى المحادثه ..مثل برنامج الاسكيو الشهير .. والذى يعتبر من اكبر مخاطره انه يمكنك الكشف عن ارقام ...الاى . بى ... لمستخدميه مهما حاولوا اخفاءه ... 

كيف تصاب الاجهزه بملفات التجسس او الفايروس ؟؟ 

ان اكبر واسرع طرق لانتشار ملفات التجسس او الفايروسات باحد الطرق الثلاثه 

اولا .. اما بارسالها مباشره الى جهازك عن طريق برامج المحادثه 

عندما يقم احدهم بارسال ملف اليك .. وقد خدع الكثير وللاسف واصيبت اجهزتهم بملفات تجسس او ملفات فايروسات مدمره عن طريق ارسال صورا اليهم ... فقد يجهل الكثير انه بالامكان وببساطه ادخال ملف تجسس او فايروس داخل صوره باستخدام برامج كثيره وبدون ان يشعر الشخص المستقبل للصوره بشى بل العكس سوف يرى الصوره وبشكل طبيعى ولاكنه يجهل ان الملف قد تم ارساله الى جهازه ... ويستطيع ايضا من لهم خبره فى البرمجه على الفيجول بيسك او السى بلس بلس او غيرها ان يصنع برنامج خاص به يساعده على اضافه اى ملف داخل صور او غيرها 

ثانيا ... الارسال بواسطه الاميل فكثير منا ترده رسائل من مصادر لا يعرفها وبها ملفات مرفقه يقم بانزالها 

ثالثا بانزال برامج من مواقع مشبوه اذا ما هو الحل 

الحل بسيط ومريح جدا 

اولا ... لا تستقبل اى ملف من اى شخص عند استخدام برامج التشات ..الا من شخص تعرفه معرفه شخصيه 

>ثانيا .. عند وصول اى اميل من مصدر مجهول .. لاتخاطر بفتحه بل وعلى الفور قم بازالته فلن تخسر شيئا 

>ثالثا .. لا تقم بانزال اى برنامج من مواقع مجهوله الا ان كانت لديك برامج كاشفه عن الفايروسات وملفات التجسس ... كما اننى انصح بان لا تستخدم الانترنت الا بوجود برنامج مثل ... نورتن انتى فايروس الفين وان تعمل له اب ديت كل اسبوعين ..اى ... اى تجديد للمعلومات ... وهو برنامج لا غنى عنه لانه يتعرف على ملفات التجسس او الفايروسات ويمكنه من معالجتها فى جهازك بدون الاضرار بنظام التشغيل
طرق الكشف عن ملفات التجسس؟؟ 

>توجد العديد من الطرق للكشف عن ملفات التجسس ولاكننى فى الحقيقه افضل استخدام برامج تقم بذلك مثل ما سبق ان ذكرنا برنامج ...نورتن انتى فايروس .... لانه بوجود اى خطا فقد تمسح ملف يحتاجه النظام او بالاصح نظام تشغيل الوندوز ... ولاكننى سوف اذكر الى اين تتجه ملفات التجسس فقط للمعرفه والتوضيح 

--------------------------------------------- 

Registry 

>تعتبر منطقه الريجسترى هى المنطقه المهمه فى بدا تشغيل الوندوز .. اى ان البرامج التى تحتاج ان تعمل عند بدايه تشغيل الوندوز يجب ان تسجل فى هذه المنطقه .. لماذا ... لانه عند تشغيل الوندوز فان تلك المنطقه تشغل كل تلك البرامج الموجوده بها لتكون فعاله عن بدا الوندوز ...لذا توضع فيها ملفات التجسس لتحث الوندوز على تشغيلها وفتح المنافذ الخاصه ببرامج التجسس 

>ويمكنك الوصول الى تلك المنطقه بعمل الاتى 

>اولا ... اتجه الى ....ستارت... ابدا 

>START 

>ثم اطلب الامر ... تشغيل 

>RUN 

>سوف تظهر لك شاشه بيضاء .. اكتب الامر الاتى 

>regedit 

>ثم اضغط على اوكى 

>عندها سوف تظهر لك شاشه تسمى شاشه الريجسترى.... اختر منها الملف هاى كى لوكل مشين 

>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 

>واضغط مرتين على الملفات الاتيه بالترتيب اى عند وصولك للملف اضغط مرتين عليه لكى 

>تصل للملف الذى يليه بالترتيب 

>HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 

>ثم 

>Software 

>ثم 

>Microsoft 

>ثم 

>Windows 

>ثم 

>CurrentVersion 

>ثم 

>Run او Run Once 

>عنمدا تصل الى ..رن .. او ... رن ونص ... انظر الى يمين الشاشه سوف تفتح لك ملفات التشغيل الخاصه بالبرامج ... هنا توجد ملفات التجسس ان وجد 

يتبع........​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2005)

--- 

الطريقه الاخرى 

>اتجه الى .. ستارت ... او ابدأ .... ثم اطلب الامر ...تشغيل 

>Run 

>عند ظهور الشاشه البيظاء اكتب الامر الاتى 

>msconfig 

>عندها سوف تظهر لك شاشه ... انظر الى اعلى الشاشه سوف تجد عده اوامر ..اختر منها الامر 

>Statup 

>كما ترى فى المربعات المؤشر عليها بالسهم اى تشغيل البرنامج عند بدا الوندوز ... وفى الخانه اليمين امتداد البرنامج او موقعه فى الوندوز 

>كيف تتأكد من الاتصال التام مع جهازك؟؟ 

>كيف تتاكد من وجود اى اتصال تام مع جهازك 

>الامر سهل جدا .. كل ما عليك انه فى حاله التاكد من عدم اتصال اى جهاز اخر مع جهازك .. ان تتجه الى الدوس وتكتب الامر الاتى 

>C:\Windows\netstat -n 

>ولاحظ وجود مسافه بعد كلمه نت ستات ثم حرف الان ... ومعناها البحث عن الاتصال بالارقام 

>عندها سوف تظهر لك شاشه تاخذ ثوانى لاعطائك النتيجه وسوف تكون على النحو الاتى 

>Proto Local Address Foregin Address Stat 

>كل ما يهمنا فى الامر الفورن ادرس ووضعه 

>Foregin Address 

>والامر 

>Stat 

>وتعنى الاتى 

>Foregin Address = اى العنوان الاجنبى 

>State = اى الحاله او حاله الاتصال 

>سوف تجد فى الفورن ادرس ... ارقام مقدم الخدمه لك ..مع رقم البورت او المنفذ .. وهنا يجب ان تنتبه لان الحاله تكون كالاتى 

>ForeignAddress State 

>Established 212.123.234.200:8080 

>اى ان الارقام لمقدم الخدمه هى 

>212.123.234.200 

>ثم تاتى بعدها نقطتين فوق بعض ... ياتى بعدها رقم البورت وهو 8080 

>وهذا وضع طبيعى جدا ... ثم تاتى كلمه ... ستات ... اى الحاله وتحتها كلمه .. اشتبلش .. اى الاتصال تام .. وهذا ايضا طبيعى 

---------------- 

>المهم فى الامر ان وجدت رقم اى بى غريب ... وتتاكد من ذلك برقم المنفذ .. وهو الذى ياتى بعد النقطتين التى فوق بعض ... مثال 

>Foreign Adress State 

>212.100.97.50:12345 Established 

>انظر الى رقم .. الاى . بى ... ورقم المنفذ .. رقم الاى بى غريب .. ورقم المنفذ هو منفذ لبرنامج تجسس .. وحاله الاتصال تام مع جهازك.. اى انه بالفعل يوجد شخص الان فى داخل جهازك يتجسس عليك ... اكتب رقم المنفذ ... وهو ...البورت ... 12345 .... ثم اتجه الى قائمه البورتات الموجود فى الموقع تحت عنوان ارقام البورتات المستخدمه فى برامج التجسس وابحث عن اسم البرنامج لكى تعرف الملف المصاب به جهازك لتنظيفه 

>مع ملاحظه انه فى حاله انزالك لبرنامج او استخدام اى برامج تشات ..سوف تجد رقم الاى بى اما الخاص بالموقع الذى تقم بانزال البرنامج منه .. او رقم الاى بى الخاص بالشخص الذى تتحدث اليه .. وكما سبق ان قلنا فهذه احدى الطرق التى تستخدم لمعرفه رقم الاى . بى ... لاى جهاز يستخدم برامج التشات
كيف تحافظ على الباس وورد؟ 

>اشترك احد الاخوه فى الانترنت ... وقد طلب عدد 100 ساعه لاشتراكه .. وبعد ان بدا فى الدخول الى الانترنت وبعد مضى اسابيع قليله اتصل بالانترنت ولاكنه استغرب ان مقدم الخدمه لا يوصله بالانترنت وان الرساله التى ترده ان اسم المستخدم غير صحيح ... قام بالاتصال بمقدم الخدمه للاستفسار .. ولاكنه استغرب اكثر عندما تم اخباره بان عدد الساعات التى طلبها قد تم استخدامها كاملا .. ولاكنه فى الحقيقه لم يستخدم سوى عشره او عشرون ساعه فكيف حدث ذلـــــــــــــــك 

-------------------------- 

>الجواب انه عندما يغزو جهازك احد الهاكرز فان معظم برامج الهاكرز بها خاصيه سرقه الباص وورد واسم المستخدم .... ولاكن مع ذلك يمكن تجنب حدوث مثل هذا الامر ببساطه .. فالوقايه خير من العلاج .. 

>عندما تقم بتسيل معلوماتك التى تستخدمها فى الاتصال او فى البريد فانك تجد امامك صفحه تدخل بها اسم المستخدم والرقم السرى .. كما تجد خاصيه فى الصفحه وهى حفظ الباص وورد .. او حفظ الكلمه السريه .. والكثير منا يخطا ويطلب من البرنامج حفظ كلمه المرور .. سواء فى الاتصال بالانترنت او البريد .. او ساحات المحادثه ... وهذا خطا لان البرنامج يحتفظ ويسجل كلمه المرور داخل ملف فى الوندوز او الاكسبلور ... وهنا تكمن الخطوره لان البرامج بها خاصيه فتح او فك شفره الرقم السرى 

-------------------------------------

اقدم لكم طريقة اكتشــاف هــل تم إختراق جهازك من قبــل أم لا وهي طريقة شــائعة جداً ولكن لا يعرفها الجميع

افتح تشغيل

اكتب التالي : system.ini

ستظهر لك صفحة أذهب للسطر الخامس فيها اذا كان السطر هكذا .

user.exe=user.exe

فاعلم أن جهازك ما فيه الا العافية ولم يتم أختراقه .

أم إن كان السطر هكذا

user.exe=user.exe *** *** ***

في هذه الحــالة فعلم أنه تم إخراق جهازك أولاً حاول إزاله الباتش إما عن طريق البرامج أو يدويــاً ولا تتهاون لأنه من الممكن أن يكون زرع ملفاته في جهــازك استخدم وســائل الحماية على وجــه الســرعــة



--------------------------- 

>والان ... كل ما عليك عمله الاتى 

>لا تطلب ابدا خاصيه حفظ كلمه المرور ... فى الاتصال الخاص بالانترنت .. او فى البريد الخاص بك .. او فى اى موقع تحتاج فيه لكلمه المرور ... وعندما يحاول احدا ما سرقه ارقامك السريه حتى فى حاله اختراقه لجهازك .. فانه لن يستطيع الحصول عليها


منقوول​


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

معلومات مفيدة جدا و تفيد المستخدم المسيحي...


انا من خلال ابحاري في عالم البرمجة اكتشفت ان هذه الاشياء سهلة جدا و يمكن عملها بكل سهولة و هي فعالة لذلك الحذر واجب...

كن على تاكد من وجود انتي فايروس و فايروال مع اخر التحديثات للحماية التامة


----------



## DVD_100 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يتم اختراق جهازي؟؟*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين​
مجهود رائع اخى الحبيب كوبتك مان بس المشكلة التقنيات دى تم تطويرها بشل رهيب وانا شخصيا ممكن امدك ببرنامج كامل من صنعى للتجسس يعتمد على تقنيات افضل من كدة كمان ولا يمكن اكتشافة من اى برامج الفيروول ولا الانتى فيروس 

وفى المقابل للافادة فقط لو اسعفنى الوقت هشرح الاساليب المختلفة المستخدمة فى عملية الاختراق وطرق تفاديها فى موضوع خاص
:flowers:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف يتم اختراق جهازي؟؟*



EL Amir Tadrous قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين​
> 
> مجهود رائع اخى الحبيب كوبتك مان بس المشكلة التقنيات دى تم تطويرها بشل رهيب وانا شخصيا ممكن امدك ببرنامج كامل من صنعى للتجسس يعتمد على تقنيات افضل من كدة كمان ولا يمكن اكتشافة من اى برامج الفيروول ولا الانتى فيروس
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك يا حبيبي الامير تاوضروس علي الرد الجميل

بس احنا عايزين معلومات وبس مش برامج يا استاذ :t33:

مش عايزين نخلي المسيحيين ينجرفوا في طيار الهاكر


----------

